# Inducing Vomiting (need some assistance asap).



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

So I know that we are not vets but I need some help/advice.

Ava, our 2.5 year old standard, just decided to destuff & desqueak a cloth lobster toy and then swallow it. This was all while I was loading the dishwasher. Approximately 10 minutes after she discovering she ate the toy, we administered 6 teaspoons (one at a time) of brand new 3% hydrogen peroxide. She weights 60.2 lbs as of last Thursday. 

That was 20 minutes ago. At first she showed signs of wanting to vomit but now she is just laying down & moving to a new bed every few minutes. She shows no signs of wanting to vomit now. 

Does it usually take this long to induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide? Also, can we give her another dose? The Animal Planet website says yes but I wanted some poodle owner feed back.

Thanks in advance everyone. We just spent over $1500 on her in August over three tampons that she decided to have as a midnight snack and I'd prefer not to have to do that again. 

How to Make a Dog Throw Up: Dog Care: Animal Planet


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

according to the poodle owners medical manual,,,,,2 to 3 teaspoons of 3% peroxide (standard poodle dose).

I have induced vomiting in young puppies and the vomiting is instantaneous. I have also induced vomiting in my 42 lb girl and she did not vomit but did what you say Ava is doing. So I did give her another dose. Still not instantaneous...but she did vomit it up (an antler that I had stored with dog food and it got too soft and she broke it into huge chunks and swallowed it)

The pups swallowed stuffed animal parts, eye glass case etc....everything came up no problem.

Let us know how she is.


----------



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

Crisis Averted. We proceeded with another 1/2 dose and after about 5 mins - THE LOBSTER MADE A REAPPEARANCE!! Along with most of her dinner but no huge vet bill. Now making her drink lots of water & relax.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Good news.

If anyone is interested I do recommend The Poodle Owners medical manual by Robert M. Brown, DVM. Not the same as a vet, but very informative and good to have on hand.


----------



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

TLP - Thank you! I was actually going to ask what you were referencing. As the owner of now two standards, we may need to invest in this. 

And thanks for the support. Ava is our first child and has a fondness for socks, underwear, & feminine hygiene products.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Ava said:


> Crisis Averted. We proceeded with another 1/2 dose and after about 5 mins - THE LOBSTER MADE A REAPPEARANCE!! Along with most of her dinner but no huge vet bill. Now making her drink lots of water & relax.


Phew! And my Rx is for you to have a drink too, something stronger than water. Glad things came out okay, literally!


----------



## Lady Ava (Nov 1, 2012)

You read my mind. Glass of wine in hand. 

But at least it distracted me from the constant polling updates.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Phew~ Good to know Lobster made his way out.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

So glad she vomited up the lobster toy. I just had to induce vomiting for Lily on Sunday and she's 12 lbs and poison control told me to give her 2 tsp of 3% hydrogen peroxide. It only took a few minutes to work. 
I hope Ava is feeling well this morning.
Thanks TLP for the info on that book - going to check into that. That may be a good holiday gift to myself.


----------

